# Edward Cullen vs. Lelouch vi Britannia



## Dark Evangel (Jun 9, 2009)

Who wins this?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2009)

"Lelouch vi Britannia commands you, die..."


----------



## graveheat (Jun 9, 2009)

Only one word...................... Geass


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 9, 2009)

Lelouch is cooler than Edward will ever be, fabulous or not.


----------



## Knight (Jun 9, 2009)

Lelouch: edward go burn down Meyers's house with all the twilight books.
Edward the gayass vampire: yes supreme awesomeness over me!!!!
*lights the books  and gets in the house with Meyer trapped in the closet.*

*Lelouch watches the insidious crime against literature burn away*


----------



## Kiyoshi (Jun 9, 2009)

Lelouch has been shown to be able to geas instrumentality and immortals.  What gear does Lelouch bring with him?

Lelouch still wins by default in almost every scenario, but how ticked off he gets determines how.

Lelouch: I, Lelouch vi Brittannia, command you to not be so darn sparkly with all of your might!
Edward: Does not computer, *head explodes*


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2009)

One has mind-controlling powers the other is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) does not....i wonder who will win....


----------



## gtw1983 (Jun 9, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Lelouch: edward go burn down Meyers's house with all the twilight books.
> Edward the gayass vampire: yes supreme awesomeness over me!!!!
> *lights the books  and gets in the house with Meyer trapped in the closet.*
> 
> *Lelouch watches the insidious crime against literature burn away*



You forgot the part where Lelouch commands Edward to bend over for him while they're in front of Bella Swan.

Bella realizes who the real man is and comes on to him.But he turns her down and she kills herself because no one likes her.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2009)

Lelouch also commands Edward to falcon punch Bella Swan in the gut killing their soon to be bastard child while Lelouch laughs insidiously in the background.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXnickkDbDQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 9, 2009)

gtw1983 said:


> You forgot the part where Lelouch commands Edward to bend over for him while they're in front of Bella Swan.
> 
> Bella realizes who the real man is and comes on to him.But he turns her down and she kills herself because no one likes her.


Lelouch is fabulous but not gay. He has Kallen, C.C., and forehead-chan as his direct harem, forget his indirect harem made of his fangirl army.

-is obviously ignoring the terrible Emperor Lelouch final arc-


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 9, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> "Lelouch vi Britannia commands you, die..."




This, end of thread


----------



## Zetta (Jun 9, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Lelouch is fabulous but not gay. He has Kallen, C.C., and forehead-chan as his direct harem, forget his indirect harem made of his fangirl army.
> 
> -is obviously ignoring the terrible Emperor Lelouch final arc-



What about ORENJI-KUN? :ho


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 9, 2009)

Zetta said:


> What about ORENJI-KUN? :ho


That's not love. That's his LOYALTY!


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 9, 2009)

So, maybe this is a bad time to support Edward, but won't his mind reading make him privy to Lelouch's Geass?


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2009)

In the .1 second it takes Lelouch to look at Edward and is now Lelouch's drooling slave? Nope.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 9, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> So, maybe this is a bad time to support Edward, but won't his mind reading make him privy to Lelouch's Geass?


You know the Mao arc? Yeah, Lelouch is used to mind reading. He could just use his fabulous mirror trick and Edward will be fucked regardless, unless he closes his eyes, then Lelouch shoots him.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2009)

Shooting Edward would do nothing. A grenade might work.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 9, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Shooting Edward would do nothing. A grenade might work.


Shoot him in the knees over and over again, or summon a Knightmare because Lelouch always cheats. Regardless, the shock of being shot would cause Edward to open his eyes whether he likes it or not, then BOOM Geass!


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2009)

You're right.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 9, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> In the .1 second it takes Lelouch to look at Edward and is now Lelouch's drooling slave? Nope.



That's normal human reaction time, and Edward is quite clearly superhuman, so yeah, he finds out Lelouch is going to Geass him, he shuts his eyes, problem solved.



skiboydoggy said:


> You know the Mao arc? Yeah, Lelouch is used to mind reading. He could just use his fabulous mirror trick and Edward will be fucked regardless, unless he closes his eyes, then Lelouch shoots him.



Remember how terrifically Mao destroyed Lelouch every time until the assistance Lelouch recruited came to his rescue?

Yeah, that same one sided destruction is going to happen again, but this time no one is coming to save Lelouch.



skiboydoggy said:


> Shoot him in the knees over and over again, or summon a Knightmare because Lelouch always cheats. Regardless, the shock of being shot would cause Edward to open his eyes whether he likes it or not, then BOOM Geass!



A Knightmare isn't standard equipment for Lelouch, and Edward can probably beat a generic Knightmare Frame.

Also, why would there be a shock from being shot?

Bullets probably can't break his skin anyway.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> That's normal human reaction time, and Edward is quite clearly superhuman, so yeah, he finds out Lelouch is going to Geass him, he shuts his eyes, problem solved.



How exactly is Edward going to read his mind find out about Geass and shut his eyes, if Lelouch is staring at him and Geass him right off the bat?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 9, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> That's normal human reaction time, and Edward is quite clearly superhuman, so yeah, he finds out Lelouch is going to Geass him, he shuts his eyes, problem solved.



Ignoring the fact that even Lelouch who is in _remedial PE_ has some peak to superhuman feats...



> Remember how terrifically Mao destroyed Lelouch every time until the assistance Lelouch recruited came to his rescue?



The idea is that he is used to mind reading, and would probably already have counters in place. There was nothing stopping Lelouch from surprise-Geassing Mao anyway, just some plot.



> Yeah, that same one sided destruction is going to happen again, but this time no one is coming to save Lelouch.



Nothing is stopping Lelouch from going batshit either.



> A Knightmare isn't standard equipment for Lelouch, and Edward can probably beat a generic Knightmare Frame.



Remind me why Lelouch rides a Knightmare into battle every single time then. He has fought what, once without a Knightmare nearby?



> Also, why would there be a shock from being shot?
> 
> Bullets probably can't break his skin anyway.



Because it hurts, duh. A punch can't break my skin, but I'll flinch anyway. Or Lelouch impales him on the Emperor Lelouch sword (I hate that arc and I hate that costumes, sword and all) when Edward moves towards him.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 9, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> How exactly is Edward going to read his mind find out about Geass and shut his eyes, if Lelouch is staring at him and Geass him right off the bat?



Lelouch needs to remove his contacts, Edward won't be Geass'd right off the bat.



skiboydoggy said:


> Ignoring the fact that even Lelouch who is in _remedial PE_ has some peak to superhuman feats...



Like?



> The idea is that he is used to mind reading, and would probably already have counters in place.



Not really, he probably doesn't.



> There was nothing stopping Lelouch from surprise-Geassing Mao anyway, just some plot.



Well there's that and the fact that Suzaku came by and was about to kick Mao's ass.



> Nothing is stopping Lelouch from going batshit either.



Because a batshit Lelouch is going to do what?

Break his hand trying to punch Edward?



> Remind me why Lelouch rides a Knightmare into battle every single time then. He has fought what, once without a Knightmare nearby?



Mao both times, Schnizel in the Final Battle, Rollo, Suzaku, the list goes on.



> Because it hurts, duh. A punch can't break my skin, but I'll flinch anyway.



If you know the punch is coming at you, and you know you're going to die if you open your eyes, you really think getting hit by a few bullets is going to hurt Edward?

Besides Edward's stood up against people who's power is to make your brain cause you as much pain as possible, bullets aren't going to bother him that much.



> Or Lelouch impales him on the Emperor Lelouch sword (I hate that arc and I hate that costumes, sword and all) when Edward moves towards him.



Pah, that's the stupidest thing Lelouch could possibly try if he gets that close to Edward, Edward'll punch his head off.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Lelouch needs to remove his contacts, Edward won't be Geass'd right off the bat.



Why would he have contacts on going into a fight? And this is assuming were using the Lelouch who couldn't control his Geass.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 9, 2009)

Since when do they have prep-time before a fight by default?


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2009)

Why would he have contacts on in a fight? Whaaa? I wouldn't consider that prep. Not like it was said in standard equipment.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 9, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Lelouch needs to remove his contacts, Edward won't be Geass'd right off the bat.



Unless Lelouch is in Zero mode, then he just opens that little window in his mask.



> Like?



I'm trying to remember, but riding a Knightmare probably counts, especially the ones what Lelouch pilots, which requires him to redirect energy the various parts of his barrier on the fly.



> Not really, he probably doesn't.



He probably does. Lelouch rarely makes the same mistake twice, unless Nunally is involved.



> Well there's that and the fact that Suzaku came by and was about to kick Mao's ass.



See?



> Because a batshit Lelouch is going to do what?
> 
> Break his hand trying to punch Edward?



He's going to Geass shit, unless this is Nightmare of Nunally Lelouch, who has that pimping Geass-armor.



> Mao both times, Schnizel in the Final Battle, Rollo, Suzaku, the list goes on.



There was simply no space to use a Knightmare every time. Lelouch is the type of person who would bring a nuclear bomb to a knife fight if he could manage it, but would probably win in a nuke fight with a knife if he had to.



> If you know the punch is coming at you, and you know you're going to die if you open your eyes, you really think getting hit by a few bullets is going to hurt Edward?



A lot of bullets then. Or a Sakuradite bomb, because Lelouch always cheats.



> Besides Edward's stood up against people who's power is to make your brain cause you as much pain as possible, bullets aren't going to bother him that much.



...  Gary-Stu.



> Pah, that's the stupidest thing Lelouch could possibly try if he gets that close to Edward, Edward'll punch his head off.



I was referring to a scenario where Edward charged Lelouch, which he would have to do. And Lelouch would have no issues blocking, considering he does that all the time with his barrier.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2009)

He only wears contacts to protect people from being Geass'd. He wouldn't be wearing them going into a fight against someone he is going to kill.

In other words he uses Geass right off the bat and Edward can't do shit, not even his superhuman speed will do anything. Wasn't it only stated he can go up to 90 mph or something? Humans can still track movement at that speed.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 9, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Why would he have contacts on in a fight?



Because those contacts are always on him.



> Whaaa? I wouldn't consider that prep. Not like it was said in standard equipment.



It's always with him, it's standard equipment.



skiboydoggy said:


> Unless Lelouch is in Zero mode, then he just opens that little window in his mask.



And that action would take too long as well.



> I'm trying to remember, but riding a Knightmare probably counts, especially the ones what Lelouch pilots, which requires him to redirect energy the various parts of his barrier on the fly.



Doesn't Lelouch need two people for that mech?



> He probably does. Lelouch rarely makes the same mistake twice, unless Nunally is involved.



It's not a mistake it's just something Lelouch can't do anything about.



> See?



Except here we have no Suzaku, and Lelouch has nothing that can hurt Edward.

Hell, Edward doesn't even have the means to kill himself.



> He's going to Geass shit, unless this is Nightmare of Nunally Lelouch, who has that pimping Geass-armor.



Edward shuts his eyes, Lelouch's Geass is worthless.



> There was simply no space to use a Knightmare every time. Lelouch is the type of person who would bring a nuclear bomb to a knife fight if he could manage it, but would probably win in a nuke fight with a knife if he had to.



If he had prep-time I'd definetly agree with you, and with prep Lelouch can get his hands on very very powerful weapons, but none of those powerful weapons of Lelouch's are standard equipment.



> A lot of bullets then. Or a Sakuradite bomb, because Lelouch always cheats.



How's Lelouch going to survive a Sakuradite bomb going off?



> ...  Gary-Stu.



Yeah, no one really likes Edward.



> I was referring to a scenario where Edward charged Lelouch, which he would have to do. And Lelouch would have no issues blocking, considering he does that all the time with his barrier.



If Edward charges Lelouch and Lelouch blocks, Lelouch's arm will snap off and Edward's punch will still knock his head off.



Roxxas said:


> He only wears contacts to protect people from being Geass'd. He wouldn't be wearing them going into a fight against someone he is going to kill.



Yeah, if he had time beforehand to take off the contacts he would, but he doesn't so he can't.



> In other words he uses Geass right off the bat and Edward can't do shit, not even his superhuman speed will do anything. Wasn't it only stated he can go up to 90 mph or something? Humans can still track movement at that speed.



It's a bit above Bella's speed which is 100 mph if I remember my calc right.

They can track the movement, but they can't really get away from it.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 9, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> And that action would take too long as well.



Nah, Edward would be too awestruck by the fabulous pimp Zero suit.



> Doesn't Lelouch need two people for that mech?



Gawain has two seats, but it was Lelouch managing the shields most of the time anyway, and that's while coordinating the entire Black Knights. The Shinkirou is a one-seater, and the Absolute Protection barrier is even harder to use.



> Except here we have no Suzaku, and Lelouch has nothing that can hurt Edward.
> 
> Hell, Edward doesn't even have the means to kill himself.



Becoming the opponent's slave still counts.



> Edward shuts his eyes, Lelouch's Geass is worthless.



Actually, I doubt Edward would be able to process Lelouch's thoughts as quickly as Lelouch himself. Lelouch's reaction speed is mecha-pilot level, and that's way beyond faster than a speeding car type of speed.



> If he had prep-time I'd definetly agree with you, and with prep Lelouch can get his hands on very very powerful weapons, but none of those powerful weapons of Lelouch's are standard equipment.



What would you consider his standard equipment then? The Zero suit? His pistol? His do-all button?



> How's Lelouch going to survive a Sakuradite bomb going off?



By... Throwing it far away?



> Yeah, no one really likes Edward.



At least we agree on that. 



> If Edward charges Lelouch and Lelouch blocks, Lelouch's arm will snap off and Edward's punch will still knock his head off.



And Edward will have a sword in his gut.



> Yeah, if he had time beforehand to take off the contacts he would, but he doesn't so he can't.



But if Lelouch knows it's a 1v1 fight, there's no reason for him to handicap himself. That's a bit like saying Goku enters the battlezone with his weighted clothing.



> It's a bit above Bella's speed which is 100 mph if I remember my calc right.
> 
> They can track the movement, but they can't really get away from it.



100 mph is fodder for mecha pilots.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 9, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Nah, Edward would be too awestruck by the fabulous pimp Zero suit.



Edward's far too emo and apathetic to care about cool suits. 



> Gawain has two seats, but it was Lelouch managing the shields most of the time anyway, and that's while coordinating the entire Black Knights. The Shinkirou is a one-seater, and the Absolute Protection barrier is even harder to use.



Wasn't his barrier just dragging square across to the area you wanted them to block?



> Becoming the opponent's slave still counts.



My comment was in refernce to no one being strong enough for Edward to need to open his eyes to deal with them.



> Actually, I doubt Edward would be able to process Lelouch's thoughts as quickly as Lelouch himself. Lelouch's reaction speed is mecha-pilot level, and that's way beyond faster than a speeding car type of speed.



Pah, Lelouch's mech is slow and whenever he goes up against a fast mech he gets stomped, he's pretty much a fodder in his piloting skills, he just makes up for it by having an increadibly advanced mech.



> What would you consider his standard equipment then? The Zero suit? His pistol? His do-all button?



The pistol, the Zero suit, his civilian clothing, his pistol, his button, his contacts, and pretty much anything else that's usually on his person.



> By... Throwing it far away?



How's Lelouch going to throw a Sakuradite bomb?



> At least we agree on that.



I think all OBDers agree on that 



> And Edward will have a sword in his gut.



How's Lelouch going to swing a sword with enough force to cut Edward?



> But if Lelouch knows it's a 1v1 fight, there's no reason for him to handicap himself. That's a bit like saying Goku enters the battlezone with his weighted clothing.



The only time I remember weighted clothing being standard equipment for Goku was the Raditz's fight, but yeah if weighted clothing is standard equipment thoughout the series, he enters with it and needs to take it off.



> 100 mph is fodder for mecha pilots.



It's fodder for Mecha Pilots when they are in their mecha's.

How fast are Knightmare Frames supposed to move anyway?


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2009)

Wearing contacts is not standard equipment seeing as how he sometimes has his Zero mask on. 

He beats Edward by giving him the evil stare.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 9, 2009)

So Zero mask or contacts, since he obviously doesn't wear both at the same time.

Also, when'd that picture of Nina happen? 
It's hilarious


----------



## Knight (Jun 9, 2009)

lelouch doesn't always were the contacts, besides he doesn't need them because he can now controll his power to a greater degree. (ie he has the two eye geass.) edward has shit.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 9, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Edward's far too emo and apathetic to care about cool suits.



But Lelouch is so fabulous that he sparkles more than Edward! Metaphorically, of course.



> Wasn't his barrier just dragging square across to the area you wanted them to block?



It was type-spam. Hella impressive, really.



> My comment was in refernce to no one being strong enough for Edward to need to open his eyes to deal with them.



A'right then.



> Pah, Lelouch's mech is slow and whenever he goes up against a fast mech he gets stomped, he's pretty much a fodder in his piloting skills, he just makes up for it by having an increadibly advanced mech.



He's fodder in piloting skills, but that's because he never really learned how to pilot beyond standing at the back line with his rape cannon and barrier. C.C. was there for the most part when he was actively fighting in the Gawain anyway.
Doesn't change the fact that he can configure his barrier on the fly mid-battle where there are hundreds of shots flying around at any one time. If his Absolute Protection Barrier really was absolute, Geno would have been completely merked by the Shinkirou.



> The pistol, the Zero suit, his civilian clothing, his pistol, his button, his contacts, and pretty much anything else that's usually on his person.



He has the button then? He presses it and Knight of Zero Suzaku pops out of the ground to give Edward a spin-kick to the face. 
Or it's actually C.C. beneath the mask who mindrapes Edward. 



> How's Lelouch going to throw a Sakuradite bomb?



By... Throwing it like a grenade? He wouldn't have it though, but meh.



> I think all OBDers agree on that







> How's Lelouch going to swing a sword with enough force to cut Edward?



By having Edward provide the force with his 100mph run?



> The only time I remember weighted clothing being standard equipment for Goku was the Raditz's fight, but yeah if weighted clothing is standard equipment thoughout the series, he enters with it and needs to take it off.



That's stupid. 



> It's fodder for Mecha Pilots when they are in their mecha's.
> 
> How fast are Knightmare Frames supposed to move anyway?



Dunno. The flying ones should be capable of flanking just about any modern vehicle, but the point is standing in the middle of a crossfire and blocking shots is impressive.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 9, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> lelouch doesn't always were the contacts, besides he doesn't need them because he can now controll his power to a greater degree. (ie he has the two eye geass.) edward has shit.


I forgot about that. The two eyed Geass raped the local god.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 9, 2009)

Ruru commands Edward to rip out his own heart, and his little girlfriend's too


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> I forgot about that. The two eyed Geass raped the local god.



Lelouch beats his Juggernaut Father + Gods. 
Edward tries to beat his own faggotry and loses.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 9, 2009)

Lelouch activates his geass and commands  the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) vampire to drop dead, the end


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 9, 2009)

ugh... lelouch 10/10. 

as a matter of fact, to win, lelouch uses his geass to send edward on a geas to kill everyone he ever cared about and then kill himself. if not possible, kill himself immediately. if that fails, keep trying to kill himself.

and to the  "lelouch has his contacts in. edward reads his mind. ect." I say nay.
both are technically bloodlusted, so lelouch starts with the full powered geass and no contacts. they are only twenty paces from eachother so eye contact is immenent.

also the geass automatically captures the gaze of the victim and awaits the command.
I don't know about twilight's telepathy, but I am sure that it takes focus and isn't constantly on. full power geass IS constantly on, and it got to the point where simple suggestions would command people regardless of intent.

also, since edward is bloodlusted and still affected by CIS wouldn't he go for the charge?
from the trailers It seems like the normal vampire tactic is to preform a leaping charge.
automatically going for the telepathic scan to determine enemy strength is brilliant... and that is exactly why it is out of character.


lelouch when bloodlusted AND affected by CIS ALWAYS went for the geass.
CIS is literally bitch-slaped by genius characters. 
Intelligence rocks


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm thinking of negging the next twilight thread.


Friendly warning is all


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2009)

Lol people, the emo vampire wins


----------

